

Ask HN: Good rails book that does not use TDD - hayksaakian

TDD is great and all, but I'm not personally a fan of it. Are there any good alternative books, all the ones I've seen are based on TDD.
======
1123581321
If you're a beginner, I recommend you use RailsTutorial, Sam Ruby, etc., and
just skip over the tests. They're completely orthogonal to the app code so you
won't have any issues completing the tutorials.

Later, you can add tests when you're ready for them. I think that once you
have to make changes to a production app without breaking anything that
currently works, you'll start wanting to use tests.

------
subrat_rout
If you are a beginner like me, I agree. TDD looks scary and a huge time sink.
But believe me, to stay in this game for a long haul you have to just bite the
bullet and learn TDD. Or as OP has said, use RailsTutorial and skip over the
tests. Once you are comfortable then you can always come back and add test
module slowly, at your own pace.

------
mihn
Not fan of TTD? I see your quick demise in this industry...

~~~
hayksaakian
Is there really no viable alternative?

